
My Response to the Backwards Brain Bicycle - picmate
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tricky-turn/id1131751001?mt=8
======
picmate
One of my friends one day forwarded me the YouTube link to Backwards Brain
Bicycle by Dustin
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFzDaBzBlL0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFzDaBzBlL0))
and I was so amazed by how our brains cling to the meanings of relative
phenomena we've learnt in the past and how it characterizes our behavior as
humans. For example, that's why we find it so hard to give up a certain habit.
Our response, a replication of the concept in the form of a simple game. Let
us know what you think.

------
picmate
Ten exclusive promo codes to fellow hackers:

1\. [http://redeem-now.com/8c649b037c39](http://redeem-now.com/8c649b037c39)
2\. [http://redeem-now.com/2631354af525](http://redeem-now.com/2631354af525)
3\. [http://redeem-now.com/628a4c8db139](http://redeem-now.com/628a4c8db139)
4\. [http://redeem-now.com/e627d2a8a6c0](http://redeem-now.com/e627d2a8a6c0)
5\. [http://redeem-now.com/5c4d06d76aea](http://redeem-now.com/5c4d06d76aea)
6\. [http://redeem-now.com/276dcf3735eb](http://redeem-now.com/276dcf3735eb)
7\. [http://redeem-now.com/7074e1539042](http://redeem-now.com/7074e1539042)
8\. [http://redeem-now.com/03525b7d7401](http://redeem-now.com/03525b7d7401)
9\. [http://redeem-now.com/8a4b03b4aeb2](http://redeem-now.com/8a4b03b4aeb2)
10\. [http://redeem-now.com/8f74be2d66ab](http://redeem-now.com/8f74be2d66ab)

